# Winger??



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok how reliable are they? I am looking at buying a couple Gunners up winger and can't decide if I want the SOG or the full size winger. I have TT electronics. Just thought Id get some insight.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I just ordered two of the guls. I guess will see.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have two SOG's and two regular sized GU's. I don't care for the SOG's as much. They don't seem to carry as well. They feel heavier even though they're supposed to be a pound or two lighter. 

As far as reliability goes they're both fine. I've smashed a few plugs that plug into the radio but new ones solder in easily. I don't think the GU's have ever failed, the radios do though.

What's a gul?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a GU SOG. My reasoning was because it would fit in the back of my Suburban. Second reason, being a HT guy, is that I don't normally need a "high long throw" that the FT folks need. To each, his own.

I've had to replace the wiring harness a few fimes, but GU sent it to me at no charge, after a quick phone call to them.
That's another plus... you can get them on the phone!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have both and like em....


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

The larger Gunners up winger. I think they should be fine. Thay have to be more reliable than my max 5000s have been, less to go wrong.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have 3 regular sized ones a 1 SOG and love them all. I run FTs and will sometimes put the SOG at a long station just because it doesn't throw quiet as high as a regular GU because in trials it never fails you will get a crappy throw (short, not very high) at the long station, yet the dog still needs to go to the correct side of the "gunner" and get the chicken 

I love being able to use real birds - now if I'd remember to load the primer each and every time.....ARGH.  


Oh yeah customer service is AWESOME! And the owner has a pretty nice young dog....

FOM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Buy a couple with no worries, they are reliable and a great value.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Just ordered the GUL...Hope I like it :lol:


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I ordered two and they should be hear monday or tuesday.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

The wingers are nice. My Tri Tronics recivers went quite. Funny both have had the same problem. They only work for a while then their sound quits after a few months. I wish I new who to talk to from Tri Tronic a little higher up than just their Customer service department.


----------

